# Cauldron Creep



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Been working on my new Cauldron Creep for the last weeks or so.. Here the finish video you and also see the build video on my YouTube page.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I’ve always loved the Cauldron Creep prop, and the horned skull you used makes this one extra special.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like your take on the Cauldron Creep. The horned skull adds to the creepiness.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is fantastic. The movement is smooth and natural.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Love the two color kaleidoscope light effect!


----------

